# Where to find 8ft base angle for conventional fisher blade?



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

i have done some searching for a replacement base angle for my 8 ft fisher and havnt come up with much. Problem i am having is that a previous owner must have worn the previous cutting edge and base ange down so far that the 2 inner lower trip spring mounts are worn off and not able to secure a trip spring. a new edge was installed before i purchased the plow and it works ok for the few driveways i do but it does trip way to easy with only 2 springs. I need to find a new base angle for this plow or even a good used one. The plow says min mount on it but it def has the old stlye mount and aframe so someone must have put this setup together, Any information on this topic would be apprieciated, Also i cut off the 2 lower trip spring mount tabs and welded on some new ones i fabricated, but the correct ange cannot be obtained with the amount of base angle left....it really just needs a new one. Rest of plow is in perf working order and id like to stay with this setup if possible.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i have an older fisher conventional 8 foot blade. the blade is shot, but the piece you need may be in decent shape - i have to take a closer look. can you take a picture of exactly the part you are referring to?


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

I cant take an actual pic of mine right now cause im at work but its the part that the cutting edge bolts to and is hinged to the rest of the plow by 5 pins. its number 1 in this diagram. http://www.stuff4trucks.com/Catalog/PPFisher.asp


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

gotcha. i'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont know much about them but from all the Fishers i have worked on it appears the MM1 uses the older Speedcast blade. The blades changed when they came out with the MM2. I am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong. You can rebuild these pieces if are knowledgeable with a welder and torch or grinder/cut off wheel. The wear you have is common with an older Fisher, i have seen many blow the springs right out of them. The ones i have repaired i replaced the flat stock inside the spring, replaced the tabs, and install a piece of 3/8ths steel inside the pinch point when the trip edge closes. This keeps the trip edge a little straighter and picks the blade up off the ground. Also i like to change the rear pin location in the back so the back of the blade is as high as it will go. This will get you some more life out of the blade, if you want more life put a new cutting edge on it.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fisher sells the lower spring mount already precut,you cut off old one and weld new one in it's place. The new style has the spring hole up higher and the mount is tapered up to get more clearance from the ground. plowking


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Did you check your local junkyard.,The junkyards by me have piles of old fishers. When I need something I just go pick from the pile.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

parts break down of models http://www.storksauto.com/docs/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Fisher-conventional-referance-guide.pdf


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW- putting the plow in the bottom hole of the a frame is not the right way to do it- the holes there are designed to adjust the blade- the a frame needs to be parallel with the ground to work as designed. Angled up toward the blade will break the a frame at the pivot pin and can crack the a frame itself along it's length while angled down (tho it changes the angle a little) will also cause the pivot to crack and can bend the main pivot mounts on the moldboard, if the rear mounting ears let go the back of the a frame is aimed right for your oil pan too. Main pivot pins will bend in both cases.

Seems to be a common problem on some earlier plows- mine has the same issues and I've been running with the plow in the bottom hole for years...and a bent main pivot.... and a cracked a frame at the main pivot....going to weld in a spacer to open the trip edge a little this off season. I was thinking 1/2 inch stock but I'll try your suggested 3/8 first.


----------

